# Tire rub on a Ridley



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Any other Ridley Excaliber owners having this problem? My Bontrager race lites flex a lot. I'm wondering what other Excal owners are using for wheels? My bike has vary limited tire clearance so I'm running 23s.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

You may want to check the chainstays for cracking. Early Excals (2005) and Damocles (2005) were underbuilt and had issues with the chainstays cracking where they join the BB shell. Ridley warrantied mine for this reason.

Bikes after 06 were beefier in the bottom end.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

backinthesaddle said:


> You may want to check the chainstays for cracking. Early Excals (2005) and Damocles (2005) were underbuilt and had issues with the chainstays cracking where they join the BB shell. Ridley warrantied mine for this reason.
> 
> Bikes after 06 were beefier in the bottom end.


My bike is an 06 there is so much material at the lower stays that i don't think i could run a 25C tire. There is no frame flex just a crappy wheel set.


----------

